# Sticky  TPS tester



## bstomper

I found this on a snowmobile forum that I am on and thought that it may come in handy for some of you. I will work on sleds and quads. 
http://www.slednutz.com/showthread.php?t=4044


----------



## Polaris425

good info! making a sticky


----------

